# Vid: 2009 Jay Cutler Classic



## Will Brink (May 4, 2009)

Folks, take a look at my vid from the show I judged last night:






YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2009)

that first fitness girl was a hottie.


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2009)

damn, that black guy had some serious GYNO, he moved well though.


----------



## Will Brink (May 5, 2009)

Prince said:


> that first fitness girl was a hottie.



Suuuuuuuuuuuuuure is.


----------



## Will Brink (May 5, 2009)

Prince said:


> damn, that black guy had some serious GYNO, he moved well though.



A fair amount of gyno in attendance at this show.


----------



## IronAddict (May 5, 2009)

Pretty cool!

I always prefer to see the scantily clad women prancing about.


----------



## Will Brink (May 5, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Pretty cool!
> 
> I always prefer to see the scantily clad women prancing about.



My stupid batteries died, or I would have had much more figure/fitness/bikini 
footage


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> My stupid batteries died, or I would have had much more figure/fitness/bikini
> footage


----------



## IronAddict (May 5, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> My stupid batteries died, or I would have had much more figure/fitness/bikini
> footage



Damn batteries, always die when you need them the most!


----------



## Will Brink (May 5, 2009)

Prince said:


>



Well, there's always the 08 vid:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/bodybuilding-gossip/89781-vid-2008-jay-cutler-classic.html

I think the 09 is a better vid production value wise, but 08 had more gals for sure...next year!


----------



## rantorcha (May 5, 2009)

That is GREAT stuff!  Dexter looks out-freakin'-standing.


----------



## Will Brink (May 5, 2009)

rantorcha said:


> That is GREAT stuff!  Dexter looks out-freakin'-standing.



Considering he's off season, I agree.


----------



## jimmachak.com (May 5, 2009)

*will..*

cool vid man... 

jim


----------



## Will Brink (May 10, 2009)

Hot babe with goofy looking white dude:


----------



## Perdido (May 10, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> My stupid batteries died, or I would have had much more figure/fitness/bikini
> footage


 They do tend to have a shorter charge capacity when they get drool on the don't they?


----------



## Will Brink (May 10, 2009)

rahaas said:


> They do tend to have a shorter charge capacity when they get drool on the don't they?



Word! Note to self: use water proof cam next year....thanx.


----------



## IronAddict (May 10, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> Hot babe with goofy looking white dude:



Lucky!

So, how was the rest of the evening ?


----------



## Will Brink (May 10, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Lucky!
> 
> So, how was the rest of the evening ?



It was all downhill from there! Judging the fitness, figure, and bikini divisions made me feel better though....


----------

